# Nib question



## yorkie (Apr 3, 2017)

I am making a Vertx supreme fountain pen and want to replace the nib with a #5 meisternib.  Is this possible to do with this kit?


----------



## More4dan (Apr 3, 2017)

Same nib I believe as the Graduate. It's a #5 nib with a #6 base diameter. It's been a question asked many times. I'm not sure I have seen a good answer yet. 

I've seen a proposal to take a #5 nib and flatten out the curvature where it goes into the pen. I've not tried it myself.  I would love to see a working solution though. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Apr 3, 2017)

I use my Vertex S. FP daily and couldn't find a higher quality nib that was compatible; they kept sliding out. I am going to bring it to the pen show and have one of the nib guys take a look.


----------



## yorkie (Apr 3, 2017)

Is there a similar kit that would work goth a meisternib #5?

Thanks, guys


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

